# Ask A Professional Interior Designer Anything. With TheGreatBlondini



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Higuys Leura Fine here.

 Oneof my friends told me about the AAAC community, and I absolutely loveyour passion for style and all things beautiful. I wanted to see ifI can help. 

Iam a professional interior designer that was:


 Featured	on Million Dollar Decorators

 Featured	on HGTV

 Former	Senior Designer at Martyn // Bullar // Lawrence

 Current	founder of 

Iwill be answering any and all design questions through Friday.
Somerules:

- It's easier for me to give feedback if you post a picture or linkto whatever you are talking about. Im a visual gal 
- I am going to try to get to everyone's question so please bear withme
-	Be	nice, whether first time poster or seasoned veteran, everyone has	their own style.


 

HopeI can help

Leura,

Founder


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

What is interior design? :confused2:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> What is interior design? :confused2:


Ah. Well you know. It's like where your heart and lungs and all those other icky things are located. The design of your interior so to speak.

Or perhaps it has something to do with the internal structure at the Department of the Interior?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Shaver said:


> What is interior design? :confused2:


Designing the interior of living spaces such as rooms. This might include wall treatments, furniture and furniture placement, color schemes, plants/flowers, coordinating household rooms and furnishings, and more.

I'm no expert here, so have just scratched the surface, so to speak, and surely left much unsaid.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How can a small basement be decorated after 42 years? I would like maybe a carpet just to get rid of the broken tiles, maybe get some new shelves and probably new pipes.


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Shaver said:


> What is interior design? :confused2:


Shaver, great question. Sorry for not saying that up front!

Interior Design is the art ofdecorating one's space beautifully. Designers take intoconsideration scale, color, style, function and space. Interiordesign can include paint, finish selections, furniture, furnitureplacement, decorative accessories and any other elements that canchange the look and feel of a space.

Here are some amazing masculinedesigners that I enjoy that show how beautiful a space can be withgood interior design.

Philippe Starck
Axel Vervoot
Steven Gambrel

Even if these guys are not your particular cup of tea, you can see how incredibly their vision transforms a space. This type of professional work need not be expensive and can go a long way to making any of your space (home or office) much more enjoyable.


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Howard said:


> How can a small basement be decorated after 42 years? I would like maybe a carpet just to get rid of the broken tiles, maybe get some new shelves and probably new pipes.


Howard. Basements can be amazing spaces to find quiet or have fun. Here are some cool examples.

Post a picture of the space and I can give some specific suggestions on how to improve it affordably.

-Leura


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

What are some ideas to combat the trudging of snow and wet footprints into the home in the winter? 

I've toyed with the idea of creating a mudroom that would be the transition area from outdoors to indoors. Since it would be an enclosed room, it would also provide insulation protection from the cold as well. That's one idea. Unfortunately, I suspect it would involve changing the footprint of our home. 

Another idea is this: What about the concept of a virtual mudroom or something similar? Basically an area that looks great but is dedicated to capturing all of the winter grit before it hits the main rooms of the house. If this concept is doable what are the main ideas/strategies that I should keep in mind?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

GreatBlondini said:


> Shaver, great question. Sorry for not saying that up front!
> 
> Interior Design is the art ofdecorating one's space beautifully. Designers take intoconsideration scale, color, style, function and space. Interiordesign can include paint, finish selections, furniture, furnitureplacement, decorative accessories and any other elements that canchange the look and feel of a space.
> 
> ...


Ahh, well I am something of a minimalist. No *ugh* decorations, knick knacks, objet d'art, ornaments or any of that distracting clutter. Pure clean lines, empty spaces. Lovely.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I've toyed with the idea of creating a mudroom that would be the transition area from outdoors to indoors. Since it would be an enclosed room, it would also provide insulation protection from the cold as well. That's one idea. Unfortunately, I suspect it would involve changing the footprint of our home.


First off, I would eschew "mudroom" for vestibule.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

GreatBlondini said:


> Howard. Basements can be amazing spaces to find quiet or have fun. Here are some cool examples.
> 
> Post a picture of the space and I can give some specific suggestions on how to improve it affordably.
> 
> -Leura


I would have to talk to My father to see if he's up to it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> First off, I would eschew "mudroom" for vestibule.


You haven't seen my house. Believe me, vestibule is too proper a term.

+1, for getting "eschew" and "vestibule" in the same sentence.


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> What are some ideas to combat the trudging of snow and wet footprints into the home in the winter?
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of creating a mudroom that would be the transition area from outdoors to indoors. Since it would be an enclosed room, it would also provide insulation protection from the cold as well. That's one idea. Unfortunately, I suspect it would involve changing the footprint of our home.
> 
> Another idea is this: What about the concept of a virtual mudroom or something similar? Basically an area that looks great but is dedicated to capturing all of the winter grit before it hits the main rooms of the house. If this concept is doable what are the main ideas/strategies that I should keep in mind?


Snowy-

I would go with a mudroom setup without moving around walls. Companies like Pottery Barn sell great units to help you create these areas. 

https://www.potterybarn.com/shop/furniture-upholstery/entryway-ideas/burke-entry-one/?



Make sure you have the following: 
1: Place to store shoes ( cubbies, a locker, etc and place rubber inside the cubbies to protect wood from wet shoes and salt from sidewalks)
2: Coat rack or hooks- important to have somewhere to hang coats, scarfs, and hats
3: Baskets are great for items like gloves 
4: An indoor/outdoor rug/ runner will protect your floors, look beautiful, and are easy to clean!

-
Leura


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Ahh, well I am something of a minimalist. No *ugh* decorations, knick knacks, objet d'art, ornaments or any of that distracting clutter. Pure clean lines, empty spaces. Lovely.


Sounds like you have found your own style.

Here are some some cool minimalist designs that you might enjoy.

- Leura

www.decoraidme.com


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Snowy-

Here is a very affordable and attractive optionhttps://www.ballarddesigns.com/beadboard-entry-cabinets/furniture/category/entry/229697


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Blondini, How do you get rid of a cluttered basement?


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I may have missed the timeline, but I'll give it a shot - any thoughts on where to acquire a large desk that functions well as a traditional desk for the primary user (i.e., convenient drawers) while also functioning well as a pseudo conference room table for visitors (i.e., they can pull up their chairs such that their legs will be under the desk)?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

GreatBlondini said:


> Snowy-
> 
> I would go with a mudroom setup without moving around walls. Companies like Pottery Barn sell great units to help you create these areas.
> 
> ...


Snowy???

Thank you Leura. Very nice advice. --Snowy


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

Howard said:


> Blondini, How do you get rid of a cluttered basement?


The first key to de-cluttering your space is to organize! Take everything out and divide into keep, donate, trash. Then, once you have the items you want to keep then you need to create ways of storing them.


There are lots of great/ inexpensive ways to store things or display them. etc but it depends on what the space is being used for, what kind of things you need to store, etc. I always love using bookcases with baskets for storage. 

Here is an attractive and inexpensive option: 
https://www.target.com/p/threshold-windham-4-shelf-bookcase/-/A-14243897





You can also use ready-made armoires or cabinets for closed storage options like this! 




Paint them in fun colors to bring life to your space and keep your prized possessions tucked away in style.

Also, do you know what your interior design style is? .


Hope this helps! 
Best, 
Blondini


----------



## GreatBlondini (Feb 3, 2014)

pleasehelp said:


> I may have missed the timeline, but I'll give it a shot - any thoughts on where to acquire a large desk that functions well as a traditional desk for the primary user (i.e., convenient drawers) while also functioning well as a pseudo conference room table for visitors (i.e., they can pull up their chairs such that their legs will be under the desk)?


Hi, Here is a great desk that has a drawer and is certainly large enough to be used as a conference table. I would like at dining table options for this! 








You can also always have a rolling filing cabinet underneath for space or use baskets for storage. 




Also, do you know what to call your interior design style? Find out with

Love,

Blondini


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

GreatBlondini said:


> The first key to de-cluttering your space is to organize! Take everything out and divide into keep, donate, trash. Then, once you have the items you want to keep then you need to create ways of storing them.
> 
> 
> There are lots of great/ inexpensive ways to store things or display them. etc but it depends on what the space is being used for, what kind of things you need to store, etc. I always love using bookcases with baskets for storage.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Mr.Blondini, So My Father decided that he's going to fix up the basement to make it look roomy, We haven't done it yet but he had someone come over and look at the basement to get an estimate right now. First My Father's wants the tiles that's about 40 years old and put a nice looking carpet and also dust the shelves, throw out some stuff or keep them and do some painting. The reason he's doing this is because if he wants to sell the house in the very near future he wants rooms to look nice so it doesn't get devalued.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My Father has decided to fix up the basement downstairs, He wants better lighting, better floors with maybe carpet instead of tiles and some new pipes. Maybe if he wants I could help him with dusting the shelves cause it hasn't been dusted in never.The closets will be done some other time.


----------

